# Gas Guzzlers



## Avarice (Oct 3, 2008)

Which vehicle out on the market today do you use guys find to be the most gas guzzling? (Excluding group transportation.)

I would have to say in my opinion, the Hummer.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Any large pickup truck or truck-based SUV is inefficient - but sometimes, ya just NEED a truck.....

My Dodge Ramcharger 4X4 is not running at this time - it's ten MPG off-road/local makes it lower on the priority list.


----------



## 1234user (Oct 10, 2008)

I heard some device has been created that can vastly increase gas efficiency by "vaporizing the gas" or running it through tiny holes so it is more spread out I am not sure when we will be seeing something like this in stores but some people claim to have used a heating coil from their heater somehow to help to vaporize the gas and increase MPG (sounds dangerous to set up....)

The most gas guzzling thing in existence was my old Van which got like 3 mpg and smoked like a steam engine burning coal (you could detach the air intake which increased the smoke amount and then use it for smoke signals !! )


----------



## Tool (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm down to try anything at this point!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Look up Smokey Yunick's Chrysler GLH project from the 80's.
Little 4 cylinder turbo that really kicked butt and got great gas mileage to boot, and it heated the intake charge.
-----------------

I haven't entirely beat the gas guzzlers, I have a full size Jeep we tow a car trailer with that can really make you cry at the pumps!

Around town, I drive an '83 Chevy S-10 that I converted to electric drive about 10 years ago.

Stripped the drive train out of it, used all that space to hang battery racks and installed used golf cart batteries I got for free from the local golf course when they converted over to gas powered golf carts...

Use the drive motor out of an electric Cushman Job site truck that had been the corner of my local junk yard for about 10 years that nobody wanted.
Used the throttle controls from that Cushman too.

I use two solar panels and a small, home made wind generator to keep the batteries charged so besides distilled water, insurance, plates, tires and shocks (It's heavy enough to be hard on shocks!) I have no operation costs in it.
It gets about 40 miles between charges with no loads, and even loaded down with more than a ton of rock it still gets about 25 miles between charges.

This is NOT some super efficient Hybrid, or super efficient AC motor that has regenerative braking, it's just a DC motor driven from batteries and uses the regular friction brakes to slow it down....
------------------------------------

The biggest 'Gas Guzzlers' I know of are the big Pickups, they are FAR WORSE on fuel mileage than the Hummer, which is nothing more than a Chevy Tahoe with an ugly body on it.

I think some of the little older VW pickups with the diesel engines in them would be GREAT for a 'Utility' vehicle!
Run them on about anything that will burn since the VW diesel was sequential mechanical pump with poppet injectors like the early Mercedes engines were.

If I were looking into another electric conversion, it would be a front wheel drive vehicle.
The rear differential/motor arrangment gets in the way of very good battery storage areas, and keeping the motor up front would be a good way to keep all the electronics in one place.

Tilt bed for dumping stuff, and for servicing the batteries is a VERY good idea, and once the exhaust, fuel tanks, and all the other crap is cleaned out from under the cab and bed, there is PLENTY of battery storage room!


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a 96 chevy k1500 350 v8 dual exhaust, cold air intake, throttle body spacer, 3in body lift and and big off road tires. i get about 11 mpg, but if i reprogram the computer i get 16, but i have to run 92+ octane. not something i want to do gets a little expensive.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

groundhogsniper23 said:


> i have a 96 chevy k1500 350 v8 dual exhaust, cold air intake, throttle body spacer, 3in body lift and and big off road tires. i get about 11 mpg, but if i reprogram the computer i get 16, but i have to run 92+ octane. not something i want to do gets a little expensive.


What's your regular octane then??
Here we have 91, 96, and 98 octane fuel. 
My daily driver like 96 or it pings like crazy. Gets about 25-27 mpg though.


----------



## cycle61 (Oct 14, 2008)

Regular in the US is 87  We don't get the option of 96 or 98 without buying race gas at twice the $$$ per gallon. But there is a station near my place that has race gas at the pump 

Our premium in california is only 91


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

in pennsylvania i have 87, 89 ,92 and at sunoco 94.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Around town, I drive an '83 Chevy S-10 that I converted to electric drive about 10 years ago.
> 
> Stripped the drive train out of it, used all that space to hang battery racks and installed used golf cart batteries I got for free from the local golf course when they converted over to gas powered golf carts...
> 
> ...


I would love to hear more about this design. Is there a transmission in the middle or is it direct from the electric motor to the rear drive-axle? Is there a drive-shaft between the electric motor and the drive shaft?

If there is a drive-shaft included, have you considered mounting several alternators to be belt-driven off of the drive-shaft in order to re-charge the batteries while driving? Is it even possible to do it with your current design?

About the shock issue - you might want to look at the Ranch series of shocks and turning the valves to full on - it might help with the destroyed shocks that you need to replace ...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

My Jeep gets roughly 13-14 MPG. Not fuel efficient at all but I wouldn't trade it.


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

well since gas dropped here in pa i bit the bullet and filled my truck up with 93 octane and reprogrammed my computer. we'll see if it helps my mpg.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 1989 Suburban ,1/2 ton, 350 with fi and an overdrive transmission, 1150r15 tires and at 50 lbs air pressure in them i get a consistant 18mpg on the flat.
I am careful to keep my foot out of it.
If you are talking a BOV, who cares, just got your family out.
Big B

ps try a toyota landcruiser diesel, they average about 22-24 mpg and look like a small Suburban, lots of space.


----------

